# Ogres Vs Hordes "the hated"



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey well thanks for any advice first off and hope I can get some aswell if not thanks for checking it out.

So I was playing a 2000 point game against vampires "she was massing hordes" all wizards mass summoning skellies and zombies. She summoned I think 30+ zombies in 1 turn and like 10 skellies or something like that looked like 90 of each lol.

So I play ogres and usually get about 3 units of 6 ogres and try and get in some mournfang. 

It was a slaughter every turn she had sooo many ranks and standards that I lost almost every combat even tho I killed alot of her guys. My hero was pursued by a vamp and killed in the 3 turn. It just went to hell I could not cast she had mass casters and nothing worked out at all lol.

So next game I was wondering what to do, and what would be some good advice?

My plan is get a thundertusk in and use his shots to hit alot of zombies at once, not like it is hard to aim from 24 inches away to the end off the table zombies so ya lol. I was also off thinking of trying to get in some ironblasters or lead belchers but I have not used leadbelchers since the last book and they where just.... bad.

Any advice would be good.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Well with her only getting the 2D6 dice + channels I dont see how with massing wizards is so bad.

Leadbelchers i think are still a bit of a meh choice they only get D6 shots now although they dont blow up spectacularly. 

Have you thought of trying Gnoblar trappers against the big hordes as they have the dangerous terrain rule when being charged and that works even better against a big blob of guys. 

Your best chance lies with picking off 1 horde at a time and trying to take down the wizards as early as possible.

Have you considered using Sniper man eaters to shoot out the Wizards ?


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Work in a death fist Slaughtermaster. Then you could snipe the vampire general and all the other casters. Another thing about the death fist, your opponent will lose a spell and a spell level for each hit!


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

Get a firebelly, give him hellheart get close to her casters and force them miscasts. With many casters she is bound to suffer a lot.

And you can go with a horde too. With 18 models you can get 54 attacks,6 stomps and probably 6 impacts. You can even try thundermace goodness against them and watch her trying to recover like 60 losses that turn (30 losses + 30 crumbles on average).

You might need to sacrifice a hero or two if she brings a killy vamp but well that happens 
Get a 4+ ward character (if you can give it ASF sword to deny rerolls) and cross your fingers to keep that vamp occupied for a couple turns.

It is hard to snipe vampires with death magic due to their great statlines. And purple sun can wreck the day for you at a misfire roll too. So personally I try to avoid death lore against VC.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Bigger units of ogres...

I normally run bulls in units of 12-18 (4*3 or horde 6*3) which pump out enough damage to smash enemies to bits. Occasionally you fill find enemy hordes that do more damage then you... which is when a mournfang unit to the flank is a good bet, especially if you can get a big unit of ogres into the front as well.
I used to use units of 3 bulls/ironguts back in 7th but small units just don't work any more. The smallest I ever take is 8 ironguts, but even then I start to get a bit antsy over not having enough attacks back if I get hit hard by a strong enemy unit with higher initiative (almost everyone).


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

I will try all your guys advice . I try running bigger groups hell heart and greedy fitst. Keep you updated lol, the biggest problem I have is with these 4 dang rank of skeles with spears its like 90 attacks lol. I delt with it fine before this mass res's but I got to find the ***** in her armour some day.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Horde skellies with spears is putting out 40 attacks... which will cause about 7 wounds, or 3.7 wounds taken if you are bulls with ironfists (which I would always take). A horde of 18 bulls in return will do 24 wounds and allow no saves with 4 more dead from the stomps (and 5 more if you charge.
Even without the charge you'll be taking down 40 skellies a turn without trying.

This is why horde ogres are so good... on the flip side horde ogres hit something like a HPA and you're massively expensive unit if going to be toast.


----------

